# needs response ASAP



## ArtNismo (Oct 7, 2008)

How to test the A.B. valve or Anti Backfire valve for 1987 Nissan Van? It's a 4 banger, fuel injection (TBi)


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

ArtNismo said:


> How to test the A.B. valve or Anti Backfire valve for 1987 Nissan Van? It's a 4 banger, fuel injection (TBi)


You'd get an even quicker, "ASAP-er" response if you did a search here on these forums!:balls:


----------



## ArtNismo (Oct 7, 2008)

That's a great help buddy. thanks..... 
I guess you don't know the answer.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

ArtNismo said:


> That's a great help buddy. thanks.....
> I guess you don't know the answer.


Ahhh...but I do!!! And guess where I found the answer? in about 10 maybe 15 seconds?


----------



## ArtNismo (Oct 7, 2008)

If you know the answer, just answer it. I'm not gonna search 5,000 topics just to find the answer. This is the nissan forum. We share problems and answer here. If u don't wanna help, Don't reply or don't use this forum. SMARTY pants


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

jdgrotte said:


> Ahhh...but I do!!! And guess where I found the answer? in about 10 maybe 15 seconds?


He is new why don't you help him out? Like what steps you took to find his answer? I plug in, "How to test the A.B. valve" and it came back empty.

Feed them a fish and they eat for a day or teach them how to fish and they can feed them selfs for a life time?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

ArtNismo said:


> How to test the A.B. valve or Anti Backfire valve for 1987 Nissan Van? It's a 4 banger, fuel injection (TBi)


I found using "Anti Backfire valve" in the SEARCH bar came up with this link. It took approximately 5 second to find.

http://www.nissanforums.com/classic-datsun/141967-81-210-anti-backfire-valve.html

Good luck,


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ArtNismo said:


> If you know the answer, just answer it. I'm not gonna search 5,000 topics just to find the answer. This is the nissan forum. We share problems and answer here. If u don't wanna help, Don't reply or don't use this forum. SMARTY pants


We're sorry to hear that you got some flaming. If that particular individual continues to flame, he will be given a warning and if that doesn't work, then he will be banned from the forum. This is a good forum so please don't be discouraged.


----------



## ArtNismo (Oct 7, 2008)

Spongerider said:


> I found using "Anti Backfire valve" in the SEARCH bar came up with this link. It took approximately 5 second to find.
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/classic-datsun/141967-81-210-anti-backfire-valve.html
> 
> Good luck,


Thanks Spongerider for info & help. I really appreciate it.


----------

